# Question for eric about motility...



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

It seems that my stomach is very slow to empty, I feel very full after I eat and things need to get moving...BUT, after things leave my stomach it is like there is a race to see who gets out first. I need to speed things up at the beginning and slow them down at the end. My question is...is this possible and how? The hypno focuses on just speeding up or just slowing down, not on speeding up one part and slowing down another. Am I hopeless?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, this is a complicated question. I may also ask Flux to take a look at the thread for his input to this.However, you could have actual motility/transit problems or it can be the system is working right, its the feelings because of nerves lining the system that can give you miss persceptions of those feelings. Also when you eat there can also be the gastro colonic relfex which seems to be altered in some to a lot of IBSers and that is the ACT of eating causes the lower colon to contract or spasm do in part to signals the stomach sends and in part how many calories are in a meal. The more calories the greater the responce.There is also delayed gastric emptying and a host of other variables that may apply to a person and only testing and diagnoses may tell you what is doing what, as there are some tests for certain problems. I suggest eating small meals again so as not to strain or stress the system for one and try not to eat things that may clog you up or too much fatty foods.The HT focuses on normalizing the communication between the brain and your digestive system and hence normalizing the bowels more while it also reduces reasons they may trigger in the first place, for some slowing it down or for others speeding it up, but also on other physical issues and changes. As far as thinking about it, use your thoughts to picture it working normally, not speeded up or down, but balance.I will also ask Flux if he would mine checking this thread out to help you with his thoughts.Your not hopeless, try to dsispell that thought from your thinking processes.








There maybe more then one probleem or issue or IBS can effect a person in some very odd ways etc.. No easy answers, but some possiblities.Hope this helps some for you.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Thank you, eric, your answer did help.







I would like to hear what flux has to say about this, too. I'm sure he will have something to pass along. I do agree that without tests, I cannot tell if there actually is a problem, or just the perception of one. I am eating less these past few days because my stomach hurts when I eat more, so I will see if it really makes a difference. I started taking Carafate yesterday and it seems to be helping but I don't plan on taking that forever. I need to think "balance" like you suggested. I don't know why that never occurred to me!!







Speaking of the Carafate, the doc told me when she prescribed it that it may also help my D, will see about that one! Also, I was doing some internet reading about the drug yesterday and came across a very interesting site that said that Carafate has been tested in people with panic related gastro symptoms and has been found to be very successful in alleviating those symptoms. Has that link ever been posted here that you know of? If it hasn't, I will hunt it back down and post it if you think anyone would be interested. Thanks again!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, carafate, does not ring a bell right off the top of my head other then I have heard of it.It seems to be a drug for treating ulcers? http://www.gettingwell.com/drug_info/rxdru...s/CAR1065.shtml Flux posted some information on this thread for you. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=030018


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Yes, eric, it is mainly an ulcer drug, but it is also used for gastritis and stomach inflammation. Here is the link I was referring to: http://www.algy.com/pdi/FAQ/carafate.html. It does mention IBS as well.I read what flux had posted. Thank you!


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Ok that link didn't work, let me try again.....


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

http://www.algy.com/pdi/FAQ/carafate.html


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Ok, that one should work!!!!


----------

